

Vengeance is Ours -- Jared Diamond - johnm
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/04/21/080421fa_fact_diamond

======
dangoldin
A printable version:
[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/04/21/080421fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/04/21/080421fa_fact_diamond?printable=true)

Still reading otherwise I'd have something else to add.

------
icey
It's a little weird to include the author's name like that. It's no fault of
the submitter, I just thought the story was about Jared (the jewelers) getting
revenge for some past wrong.

~~~
Darmani
I suspect you don't know who Jared Diamond is. He is the Pulitzer-Prize-
winning author of _Guns, Germs, and Steel_ and _Collapse_.

It is certainly not weird at all to include the author's name if the author is
a famous writer.

~~~
cstejerean
I have to admit that when I first saw the title my first thought was also
about the jewelry business. I guess I can blame it on brain washing from TV
commercials.

~~~
bluishgreen
I for one, wouldn't have clicked if I didn't see the authors name on the
title.

------
cstejerean
Anyone care to provide a really brief summary of this article?

~~~
bdr
The tribes of Papua New Guinea are stuck in a local maximum of violent rivalry
that precludes the cooperation necessary to form a new state. This is normal:
new states were almost always imposed by existing states. Modern justice
systems are better overall, but tribal warfare offers people a way to satisfy
the primal desire for vengeance, which in our societies can go forever
unsatisfied.

------
mynameishere
Winds up as a sort-of shaggy dog story.

"...and here's how this ties into my family's persecution by the Nazis."

